# Complete desktop at Rs.10000.



## saswat23 (Feb 24, 2011)

One of my friends wants a new desktop around Rs.10000 for just small game like CS condition zero and mainly he would be using it for INTERNET purposes, ms office, etc.
So, plz suggest a descent config but not more than Rs.10000.


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Feb 24, 2011)

Intel dual core 3.0 Ghz Rs.2690
Gigabyte G-31 2000
kingston 1 gb ddr2 800
segate 500 g.b 1680
samsung dvd rw 800
generic cabby(mora)600 + psu(odeysee)400 = 1000
microteck ups 600 va 1650


----------



## SlashDK (Feb 24, 2011)

AMD athlon ii x2 240 @ 2.5k
Gigabyte 880 gm ud2h @ 4k (or any cheaper 785 g based mobo)
Kingston 2gb ddr3 @ 1.2k
WD caviar blue 500 gb @ 1.7k
LG DVD writer @ 0.8k
Local cabinet + PSU @ 1k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 24, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*

Processor|AMD Sempron 145|1700
Motherboard|Asus M4A78LT-M LE|2600 
Ram|Corsair VS2GB1333D3 2GB|1100
HDD|Seagate 500GB 7200.12 / WDC Blue 500GB|1700
DVD Writer|LG 22x Sata DVD|900
PSU|FSP Saga II 350W|1500
Cabinet|Zebronics Bijli w/o psu|1100
|Total|10600


----------



## Piyush (Feb 24, 2011)

^^awesome
a dependable PSU in tight budget
but sempron.....itchy....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 24, 2011)

baba he can and is recommended to go for a Athlon II x2 250 @ 3k. will be completely worth 1300 bucks more as you said.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 24, 2011)

ya
wish he could extend his budget by 2k


----------



## SlashDK (Feb 24, 2011)

Don't you think that sempron is a bit underpowered. I believe that it's better he goes for a local psu for this rig and a better mobo (for playing cs)


----------



## Cool Buddy (Feb 24, 2011)

yeah, better with local PSU and Athlon X2 I'd say. After all even today people run PCs with local PSUs and it's not that unsafe without a gfx card. But a branded PSU is always better


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 25, 2011)

Is it really necessary to go for such a costly PSU. I think the local PSUs will do just fine coz he wouldnt be using a GPU. So, a intex cabby + 500w PSU at 1k will be good.
Any better CPU suggestions under this budget??? Semphron is not really worth it.


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2011)

Go with this.



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
|
*Comments*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II X2 250|2600
*Motherboard*
|Asus M4A78LT-M LE|2800|Very good on-board graphics for games. 
*Buy @ TheITWares*
*RAM*
|2GB Kingston/Corsair/Gskill 1333Mhz DDR3|1100
*HDD*
|500GB WD Blue/Segate 7200.12|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22x SATA|900
*Cabinet + PSU*
|Cooler Master Elite 310 with PSU|1500
|
*Total*
|10600
Alternatively, go for a local cabinet with FSP Saga II 350w. That will be around 11.5k. If you plan to add a discrete GPU later, then do replace your PSU if you're going with the ones which come with cabinets.

A big no to Intel in this budget. If you want to get ripped off, then it is your wish.  

And yes, AMD Sempron 145 is underpowered.

---------- Post added at 07:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 AM ----------




saswat23 said:


> So, a intex cabby + 500w PSU at 1k will be good.


It will be good, but that 500w Intex PSU is actually nothing more than a sub-par 250w PSU. Good enough for running this rig though.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 25, 2011)

Any cheaper mobo. The max budget is 10k not any more. So, plz sqeeze it under 10k.
How much would 160gb, 250gb or 320gb HDD cost. They can cut the prices too.


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Any cheaper mobo. The max budget is 10k not any more. So, plz sqeeze it under 10k.
> How much would 160gb, 250gb or 320gb HDD cost. They can cut the prices too.


I won't be squeezing anything lower. I would infact suggest to make the budget 12k.

160GB Hard disk = 1.4k. 250GB Hard disk = 1.5k. 320GB Hard disk = 1.6k. 500GB Hard disk = 1.7k. So, which makes more sense?


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 25, 2011)

You are right. Thanks a lot.
But if the intex PSU is really 250w then how come they mention it 500w.
I cant understand!!


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> But if the intex PSU is really 250w then how come they mention it 500w.
> I cant understand!!


Small-time companies. They don't manufacture quality products. In fact if you'll subject these "desi" PSUs to 500w load, they'll catch fire and blow up.

There is a reason why PSUs like Corsair VX450 cost 3.5k.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 25, 2011)

Great! I thought they cost so much coz they have an additional feature of directly powering the GPU.
So, will FRONTECH 700w at Rs.600 be sufficient for this rig.
I think its sufficient.


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Great! I thought they cost so much coz they have an additional of directly powering the GPU.
> So, will FRONTECH 700w at Rs.600 be sufficient for this rig.
> I think its sufficient.


Use at your own risk. It should be fine actually as you are not using a discrete GPU and Athlon II X2 250 has quite low power consumption.

But I will mention again, FSP Saga II 350w @ 1.5k is better than Frontech 700w @ 0.6k. Better efficiency too i.e. low electricity bill.

Frontech, Intex, Quantam etc. all brands manufacture sub-par PSUs. Also include Cooler Master PSU in this bracket.

The following are the good brands: FSP, Tagan, GlacialPower, Antec, Seasonic, Corsair.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 25, 2011)

Then do the Branded PCs like Compaq, Dell, Lenovo,etc... Really have PSU frm brands like FSP, Corsair, FSP,etc..
I dont think they would be using these costly PSUs.
Do they????


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Then do the Branded PCs like Compaq, Dell, Lenovo,etc... Really have PSU frm brands like FSP, Corsair, FSP,etc..
> I dont think they would be using these costly PSUs.
> Do they????


They don't. My old Compaq machine has a Cooler Master PSU in it.  So, when people think of adding a graphic card to their "branded" PC, they also end up getting a new PSU.

Assembled PCs are always better than branded PCs for numerous reasons and this is one of them.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 25, 2011)

@saswat
if u can spend 10k,then u can get 1k-2k too for the sake of the PC 
FSP would be my suggestion too
reasons
as mentioned by ico..


----------



## masterkd (Feb 25, 2011)

When you are using those 'el chepo' psu with any rig keep one thing in mind, whatever low be the power consumption they MAY start giving trouble at any time..that's why people suggest good psu even if you buy a low budget rig..if you can't afford now wait for a while, save the money and then buy..your system will remain protected or buy a cheap psu and due to something one day your rig got fried wasting your 10k..so what's better..spending 1k more or wasting 10k!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 25, 2011)

^really well said especially 'so what's better..spending 1k more or wasting 10k!!'


----------

